# Chanter banned from backyard until further notice!



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Baby bunnies...six fell in our window well. We retrieved them and now they are in the bushes.. Chanter is very unhappy but we've taken him to the park a few more times since he has to stay in the house.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Awwwww... We used to find bunnies in our yard when I was growing up! So precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear, we removed them, and they all stayed in a nearby bush...I just checked the window well and 2 are back there. Not sure what to do. It's a deep window well.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The best thing always is to interfere as little as possible. Did they fall in? ... or were they left in your window well. Is there a dam around? 

Regardless... I'd leave them where they are for now... wherever they are. U might have a plank or something that u can prop inside the well for a ramp for them to get in and out?

They'll up up and about.. and nibbling on your garden... in a few days probably. Keep Chanter away 'til u see them scooting about in the yard. Once they know where all the exits are they can usually avoid a dog.

'Specially if u plant a Briar patch.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Don't let Miu Miu or Tilly Cat find out that bunnies are at your house now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got back from viola lesson and word on the street is that momma showed up but isn't hopping down the window well. Countryboy, that was my thought too. Leave them alone, they were probably born in the well and mum's there at night and leaving them alone during the day. My poor boy (age 11) is very concern. I hope he can sleep tonight. And when we're in our basement, you can see the cuties pressed against the window.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When we moved to our present home in 2010 we had a similar problem with voles falling in our windows well (small mice-like animals). We ask the builder where we could find a grate and plastic cover that fit the window wells. They were expensive but we don't get crittters in the wells anymore and we can't fall down the well. A more inexpensive solution to keep out bunnies is to put chicken wire fencing over the top and keep it in place with landscape pins or tent stakes.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Poor Chanter. Miu Miu feels you. She was sort of banned from the yard because we had baby bunnies that she wanted to torture. Good thing mama rabbit moved her nest


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy and Sophy are fascinated by the idea of rabbits that don't live in burrows - round here the healthy ones rarely stray more than a few yards from their holes and are gone in a flash! And I think Tilly Cat may already be investigating sea routes...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I think everything's going to be ok.
The 2 bunnies that returned into the well were gone this morning and my kids said that at about 8pm, momma came back and was nursing some of her kittens. So I think they are on the cusp of independence. 
yay!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I bet she birthed them in the window well for safe keeping. I am glad the mom is around and that it looks like they will be off and running soon, hopefully not all over the back yard as temptations for Chanter. We have bunnies in our neighborhood, but until this winter when I saw tracks in the snow on our front lawn I didn't see too much evidence of them near our house. I would have a rough time if they ended up wanting to be in our back yard. Peeves wants to catch a squirrel in the worst way and Lily is very happy to try and help him make that a dream come true. At least they scramble up the trees and out of harms way pretty fast, bunnies wouldn't have such an out!

Once you know they are done with the window well head on down to Lowe's or Home Depot and get yourself some covers for the window wells. We have them to keep the neighborhood feral cats out of the window wells, again to keep them from being harassed by Lily and Peeves.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Definitely will be dealing with the window well. Thanks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> Definitely will be dealing with the window well. Thanks!


Or go into the Bunny Business... or more RAW for Chanter... all kinds of possibilities.


----------

